# Put a dump insert on a cab and chassis truck



## joe25DA (Apr 2, 2022)

You might hate it. Some might argue I took the easy way, I can tell you there was nothing easy about putting a dump insert on a cab an chassis truck. First some background. Bought this 84 C3500 7 years ago and I’ve done just about everything. I ran it with the 8’x9’ Omaha standard flatbed till a 2 months ago. I could have put a hoist and hinges under that body. A rugby hoist isn’t cheap, there were other challenges too. I decided to sacrifice some space for simplicity and find a dump insert. A modular unit, just need power and ground, and in my case spacers to go over the hump in the frame for the rear end. I found a working body for a good price 3 miles away. Floor was crunchy, and rails too had no gate. The ones I’d seen used were beat and bent and still $2000 or more. For $800 I couldn’t pass it. I cut out all the rot. Welded 3/16” x3” plate on the rails and 3/16” diamond plate on the floor. Made a gate from the same. All the steel I had from the dump or a big scrap haul a few years ago. New #4 weld wire for my leads. First challenge was C&C trucks all use a 34” frame even thought these look like pickups, the frames are different with, thicker steel, extra crossmembers it’s still the same today. The insert is made for a truck bed and it’s frame is 29”. I made cross bars with 1/4” x2” square tube. It’s bolted/welded to the frame on 6 points with 1/2” grade 8 fasteners (those weren’t cheap). I lost my hitch/bumper with the body. I had a big heavy pintle plate from that same scrap haul. Has a 30k premiere pintle on there, nice bonus. I cut up a 2” 8k reciever and stick welded that under the plate, added my electricals too. Used the new set up this week with my trailer and it’s been great. Will be very hand for some stone projects I have coming up


----------



## mikewhite85 (Aug 14, 2022)

Slick looking truck!


----------

